

Always Online v.2: How CloudFlare Keeps Sites Online - dknecht
http://blog.cloudflare.com/always-online-v2

======
firloop
I've seen an error on Cloudflare enabled sites way more than a cached version
of a page when trying to access a down site, so hopefully these changes will
mitigate that on static websites.

~~~
eastdakota
Yup. That's exactly why we made this update. We'll be monitoring the hit rate
to see how successful we've been.

------
m8urn
CloudFlare has saved me a number of times,but when RackSpace had a database
error for about 22 hours,the database error wouldn't trigger the cache. I
would love to see the ability to trigger on keyword or at least the ability to
manually force cache mode!

------
mp3geek
Does Always online work with SSL static sites?

~~~
eastdakota
Yes.

